# Just can't find work...



## J.d. (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm a level 1 apprentice up here in Vancouver, Canada. I worked for 4 months doing a 35 storey high rise. Was doing everything from rough ins to finishing. I also spent 6 weeks (8-12 hours a day) coring and jack hammering due to the fact the idiot that did layout MISPLACED cans for 65+ toilets. Some of them I had to jackhammer a 12" trench through the concrete slab to accomodate for the cast that needed to drain into the existing hole. Not fun trying to move these through 8" of concrete and 2 rebar mats. Anyway, so I thought I was paying my dues, sweating more than everyone else for $12 an hour. Once all of the holes were cored (from the cans that were missed) and the toilets moved; 10 layoffs happend! This was late May. Since then, I have sent out 75-100 resumes, only 1 replying to say that their company wasn't hiring, no responses from anyone else. I have 5 years of construction experience, Ive done everything from tilt-ups, to operating bobcats/escavators, insulation to concrete forming, drain tiles to demolition. So I figure its due to my lack of plumbing experience. I even join a union to see if I can find some union work. Nope! I call the union's school that I just joined to register from a Plumbing level 1 course (so atleast i have something to show for this downtime) and they tell me its 1800 hours of field work, or I take the 6 month entry level course. So I'm stuck. I cant afford 6 months doing a ELTT program, as I'm already broke from being laid off for 2 months, and I cant find a job to produce enough hours. 

I know times are tough, but come on. Ive even sent out resumes to camps in northern BC and Alberta looking for anything; just throw me a damn shovel and teach me. 

Anyway, im 20 years old right now, and looking to be a general contractor by the time im 30-35. I want my journeyman ticket and my red seal before I try contracting. 

So what do I do? Do I go get a job as a carpenter again, veering from my career path, or do I keep wasting my time and money looking for jobs. I want my ticket by the time im 24. 

Maybe an experienced contractor could take a look at my resume and give me tips? I've already changed the styling, formatting, etc; I just dont know what else to do.

Any advice is appreciated, sorry for the rant


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Go look for it the last place you remember having it. That's what I do when I can't find something.


Only you can decide what career path is the correct one. Times are tough right now. Be happy to land any job. 

You got laid off of the high-rise job because:


You were slow
You complained
You were dumb
Boss didn't like your shoes
The boss has to make money too. I scale back crews also when jobs get under control. He doesn't owe you anything more than hours paid for hours worked. 

Do you have to be sponsored by a journeyman to be considered an apprentice up there?


----------



## J.d. (Jul 16, 2009)

Well we were laid off because the job was 3 weeks away from finishing and they didn't have enough work lined up after. I understand layoffs, why they happen and how the work. In a 4 week period they scaled the company down from 50 employees (between 3 sites) down to 20. You have to be sponsored by a journeyman to first become an apprentice to get your foot in the door, then you can work as an apprentice. 

I'm not dumb, incompetent or slow. I've recieved best engineering and designing awards in highschool throughout metalwork shop class, wood work, etc. I did well in the year of college I did taking business courses. (I also know that some people that do really well in school and can recieve perfect scores for the theory of plumbing, but cant physically do the job well-but that isnt the case) I take pride in the work i do. I never *****ed about any jobs that I had to do, and had a good relationship with bossman. I have all my own tools (they provided me with a list of all the tools 1st years should have, 2nd, etc all the way up to a journeyman. I bought all of the tools and even had some journeyman using my own personal sawsall, skillsaw etc. I even have a pickup truck and trailer and I offered to help the company bring tools, supplies, matierials, etc with. Anyway, I didn't make this post to break down why I was laid off, (my boss even said he would give me a good reference), I made it to see if other first years are having the same problems finding jobs. I'm looking for advice on the next step I should take towards another job.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Hell, I hold a masters and am certified an can"t find work here in North Florida. I have called local plumbers here and no one has anything. I have filled out job applications with several, to no avail. I even offered to be a gopher.
I am about to just give up my license and throw in the towel. Damned shame after being in plumbing for 34 years, and 14 years of that was in business for myself. And I am no bragger but me, my friends, and my past builders know that I am a damned good plumber. Sucks.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Times are slow. It will pick up again later. Till then remember, you are a starter not a journeyman or advanced apprentice. You are disposable right now, good J-men are not.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

You're complaining after four months of plumbing? You got a long way to go brother. You do your time, then you can complain.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

hell son I have thirty five yrs experience and couldn't find a job anywhere either. its the times its not you. just keep trying something will come up when things get better with the economy.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

:drink: what I did all week.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I run my own shop and there are weeks where things look up and weeks like this where I clean my garage, truck and other stuffs... All this week I been getting calls from solicitors, and plumbers looking for work. Even union plumbers are calling our nonunion shop begging to get hired.

Times are hard for everyone. Some of us are affected by it more than others.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

My wife is on my buytt to find work If I could envent it I would. I hope me and her don't loose it with each other over this


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I always thought once you have a trade you'll always have a job. Not so huh? Sorry to hear, keep on keeping on. You'll find something. Deliver pizzas for the time being. My ex brother in law did it and by time you add your wage gas allowance and tips he was making almost 15 an hour


----------



## J.d. (Jul 16, 2009)

Alright well thanks for the replies guys. Sucks that the economy is in this situation right now. Since I started working (7 years ago) employers have always been begging for more labour. I guess you don't realise how good stuff is until its gone.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I tell my wife on the slow days, and shes complaining, "What do you want me to do, put a gun to there head and make them give me the work?"


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

When Plumbers can't find work. You know it's BAD.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

In these tough times, if you can get a job carpentering, do it. If something opens up, then go for that, but in the meantime you need a paycheck. 

It's not like you're sidelining your career - if you have the drive you can pick up where you left off. 

You can't change the world very easily, but you can make the best of what you've got.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Herk said:


> In these tough times, if you can get a job carpentering, do it. If something opens up, then go for that, but in the meantime you need a paycheck.
> 
> It's not like you're sidelining your career - if you have the drive you can pick up where you left off.
> 
> You can't change the world very easily, but you can make the best of what you've got.


 Well said Herk. That's right you can pick up where you left off, and learn some other things while you're at it.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

North Florida has been extreme--slowest ever I remember, 21 years here. I used to pray to get delivered from this business, now I pray for more business. We thought it might be just us and/or some set of decisions we made but not so--the competition has scattered. I ok'd a call from a lady who dictated the price over the phone ( I thought why not) and told her I'm suprised the phone even rang-she laughed. 
The challenge is staying pro active. But hunger does help that. Savings incentives should help but to what degree I dont know. I have a new ad I like but have to wait for some checks to come in to print and send it out.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I tell my wife on the slow days, and shes complaining, "What do you want me to do, put a gun to there head and make them give me the work?"


 Did you get a call from Suwanee Valley log homes? They called me about one in your area and mentioned your company and he said he had thought he talked to you


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Hell its so bad here I even started working on trailers.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I like trailers ( the boys do the work) 6000 in this county. It is a bit harder to sign on the line for the new phone book ad ( 3 books) when its quiet like this.


----------



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

Don't feel bad, I have been looking for work since December. In MD, or everywhere really the housing market came to such a sudden crash. Companies just closed up and rolled out. I know a lot of damn good plumbers that are sitting home now. I have even done the same thing Plasticman mentioned, offering to work far below rate just to be working. Of course I have almost had jobs until I mention my goal now is finishing my hours so I can test for the Masters asap and have been told flat out by 2 smaller co.'s that they didn't think "the market" needed any more competition...but would be happy to pay me under the table, but would not sign off my hours...which I thought was pretty damn lame. My fault for being honest I guess


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

And don't forget what this feels like, J D. When you make it through this, do what it takes to find a place to stay. Separate yourself from everyone else. 

But don't ever forget this. When people around you get complacent with their job, you remember how much it sucked wondering where your next check was coming from.


----------



## J.d. (Jul 16, 2009)

Finally found myself a job with the union (first plumbing company to respond to me after sending out nearly 200 resumes in the last 7 months). I'm pumped & ready to work.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I hope it's the only shop you work for until you retire, bro!:thumbup:


----------

